# [ESPN] Butler on Rockets' wish list (update 01/31)



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets are in discussions with several clubs about McGrady, and sources say two of the teams near the top of their wish list are Washington and Chicago.
> 
> Nothing is imminent with either team, but there are potential deals with both clubs that Houston would be interested in pulling off.
> 
> ...





> Believe it or not, sources say Philadelphia has not completely ruled out a McGrady-for-Andre Iguodala deal, if only because if the losing continues, Sixers ownership may order a fire sale.
> 
> Talks between the two teams have taken place but they have not reached the serious stage. Philadelphia hinted at a package of Iguodala and Samuel Dalembert for McGrady. But while Houston loves Iguodala's talent, it's not sure such a deal would make it a legitimate championship contender. To take back the four years, $57 million remaining on Iguodala's contract after this season, Houston has to be convinced it would become an immediate title contender once Yao Ming returns next season.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/12221/caron-butler-on-rockets-wish-list


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [ESPN] Butler on Rockets' wish list*

If Iggy deal is iffy just because of the contract situation. I'm sure both teams would want at least one out of Landry/Brooks/Scola/Lowry. I've really become attached enough that I don't wanna lose any of them. If push comes to shove then it's gonna be Scola the odd man out. It's gonna be hard though because T-Mac's contract is so high that a team would have to gut even more if somebody else is included.

Best case scenario

T-Mac/Cook for Butler/Haywood/Miller


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [ESPN] Butler on Rockets' wish list*

I'm open to Caron Butler. He plays hard and should be more efficient than Artest so basically we would have last year's playoff squad pre-Yao injury + Ariza + maybe Haywood. We could use a Lotto pick (Does anyone else realize that the difference between making and missing the playoffs out west is equal to a 14th pick vs like a 20th pick because of those East playoff teams?)

Anyway next year we'll have a better Chase Budinger and probably a solid role player from the draft. Cross our fingers for a healthy Yao and I like our chances if we get Caron.

Iguodala is good too. I think Iguodala's peaked in terms of talent but playing off Yao Ming could certainly change that. Dalembert makes a great back up center to Yao.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: [ESPN] Butler on Rockets' wish list*

the rockets are demanding talent and expiring contracts? if that's true there's absolutely no chance of a deal happening. tmac has no value other than his huge expiring contract.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [ESPN] Butler on Rockets' wish list*

A caller on the radio brought up a real good point about Yao's injury. According to the caller, when Cleveland was in town and Big Z was getting interviewed because to the similar foot issues Yao has, he said that even after the surgery, it still took him at least two seasons of limited playing time before he was truly 100%.

Rocket fans are just assuming Yao is going to be ready to go next season when that is most likely not going to be the case.

This brings me back to some of the trade rumors. If the sixers Iggy/Dalembert deal is there I would strongly consider that because Yao is in all likelyhood not going to be playing a lot of minutes early one. We would be better off starting Dalembert and letting Yao work his way back in. Not to mention the fact that we don't give up any of core players.

I also would consider the Washington deal if it could be tweeked a bit to get us Haywood too.

Houston Trades: TMac/BCook/Dorsey -or- TMac/Ariza/Dorsey (If you want out of Ariza's deal)
Washington Trades: Butler/Miller/Foye/Haywood or McGhee

Again, all without having to give up any of our core players. This deal give us our SF of the future in Butler, the true temporary center we need or the young backup if McGhee is in the deal. The true temporary SG we need in Miller, and Foye allows us to make future decisions about the direction we go at PG. Do we resign Lowry? Do we keep AB? Do we keep all three small guards and play like UConn or Baylor with three short but talented guards.

Back to my main point though, Yao will be playing limited minutes next season so we have to get a legit big man until he is back in the rotation full time.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [ESPN] Butler on Rockets' wish list*

Sorry mods, you can move this to the TMac trade proposal thread if you wish. It does have a bit to do with Butler but, there is a little Yao info and a few trade thoughts too. Do as you wish.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: [ESPN] Butler on Rockets' wish list*

i don't think yao playing limited minutes would really be a huge problem. from this point on, i'm pretty sure the plan is going to be to limit yao's minutes as much as possible during the regular season. with scola, landry, hayes, anderson, etc the rockets can be fine while limiting yao's minutes.

and really, big z's surgery was what, 7-8 years ago? i assume that there would have been some advances in that time frame. that doesn't mean i expect yao to necessarily be back at 100% to start next season, but it will have been more than a full year since his surgery when next season starts.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [ESPN] Butler on Rockets' wish list*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> If Iggy deal is iffy just because of the contract situation. I'm sure both teams would want at least one out of Landry/Brooks/Scola/Lowry. I've really become attached enough that I don't wanna lose any of them. If push comes to shove then it's gonna be Scola the odd man out. It's gonna be hard though because T-Mac's contract is so high that a team would have to gut even more if somebody else is included.
> 
> Best case scenario
> 
> T-Mac/Cook for Butler/Haywood/Miller


I pretty much feel exactly the same. I dont see any major trades happening. Unless some desperate team wants to unload, I just feel this isn't really something we can sell without giving up major talent.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [ESPN] Butler on Rockets' wish list*



> Sources told ESPN.com that the Rockets have indeed expressed an interest in Wizards forward Caron Butler and center Brendan Haywood. But for a Wizards-Rockets deal to go through, Washington would almost certainly try to hold out for at least one of Houston's rotation players, such as Luis Scola, in addition to McGrady.
> 
> The Rockets, though, are determined to keep the core of a roster that has unexpectedly managed this season without McGrady and the injured Yao Ming. Houston is thus believed to be offering Washington only the payroll relief that would come with McGrady's contract.


Sources: Wiz, Rockets talking deal


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't the Wiz realize that they would have to lose a 3rd player(as mentioned in my above case)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

the wizards are bad and theyre a mess at the moment, whatever move they make will show they are moving on from where they are right now and it seems more likely that itll be stripping down the roster for young talent and plenty of cap space.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Rape on every level

T-Mac/Scola for Jamison/Butler/Heywood

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=ykvmlc6


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets have focused on four teams — *Washington, Philadelphia, Chicago and New York* — with the Rockets willing to take back a long, heavy contract, but not two, and other teams trying to get one of the Rockets' young assets. (ESPN mentioned Luis Scola, but Washington and others are actually targeting *Aaron Brooks, Carl Landry or Chase Budinger*. Scola is a free agent this summer.)





> I can, however, share something from a friend who is a long-time scout and front office guy. I had come over thinking Andre Iguodala would be a better get than Caron Butler. He strongly disagreed, arguing that neither is a guy that carries a team, but Iguodala has the contract of one. Butler has one more year left on his deal. He said Butler "isn't a good guy, he's a great guy." Most of all, he said Butler is a better fit, giving the Rockets shooting they desperately need and that would work well next season with Yao Ming.
> 
> On the other hand, it's tough to know how much to make of Butler's struggles this season and if he can shake off the years of being a Wiz. A change of scenery helps some guys. Others get stuck in that sort of mode when playing too long for a mess of a team such as the Wizards. It is a condition known as Clipperitis.
> 
> My bet is that Butler is so competitive, such a tough-minded player, he would thrive if he can join a winner, particularly when Yao starts getting everyone open shots again next season.


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2010/02/suns_115_rockets_111_missed_sh.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Deal

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=yzj8jsk

Don't want anything from the Knicks or Bulls and Iggy's contract is a turn off.

EDIT:

Better deal

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=ykml22d


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmm, talks are getting heavy. I wonder what its going to be like the next 2 weeks


----------

